# Bareback Critique



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Your arms are flaping up and down
toes up heels down
.......................................................................
You need practice in the saddle, have a stable solid figure.
sHe looks bumpy. Try putting your knees up more, and posting to her trot


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure is a bouncy TWH you got there! 

You started to slump there, so be sure to look out where you're going and point those toes up


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually I don't think she needs to go back to the saddle, and I have no idea why she'd want to bring her knees UP more. (Bringing her knee up more would throw her completely out of balance.)
My suggestion would be to think of your legs like wet towels. They are just hanging out there, draping to either side of your horse. The weight of the water collecting at the bottom of the towel is your heel, you want the water to drip out the bottom of your heel so it's down further than your toe. You want your leg to hang nicely with your heel in line with your hip, so just relaxing into that will aid everything in your posture.
Remember to roll those shoulders back; imagine there being a star on your chest, you want to show that star off, not keep it hidden.
Remember to keep those elbows soft and forgiving. 
If you can get your hands on a copy of "Centered Riding" and "Centered Riding II" by Sally Swift... her books helped me TONS.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JDI, You couldnt have said it better!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> JDI, You couldnt have said it better!


I agree! :wink:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Your body looks too tense. Try to relax your lower back and move more with the horse. Follow the horses motion and you might find it a lot smoother.


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm..
Almost similar to what JustDressageIt said, I think you should lift yourself up a bit more! Not only is there a star on your chest, but YOU are a star!(Heh.. That's what my saddle seat instructor always told me)

Also, make sure you squeeze the horse with your lower leg; this will help with your heels. At the moment, your legs look a bit sloppy.

 Hope I helped!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Actually, squeezing makes your horse get desensitized to your aids. Don't grip the horse with your legs, relax them and point the toes up. That should strengthen them, and hold them in place better than 'sqeezing'.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

JDI said it best. Relax and roll your shoulders back. Put a bit more weight in your heels, but I hate seeing riders FORCE their heels down. You weight should just fall into them. 

I also disagree with going back to a saddle. I have solid form in the saddle and it takes me a bit to get that same form bareback.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I also disagree with going back to a saddle. I have solid form in the saddle and it takes me a bit to get that same form bareback.



I agree with that!:lol:


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll comment on the "gaited" part! 

In this clip, you are pushing her too fast right into a hard pace. Slow her down, in the beginning of the clip you are moving back and forth with her and your arms are bobbing, keeping contact with that mighty head bob a walker possesses. It isn't pretty, but for training purposes, that is great. At 8 seconds during your transition up and at 40 where she has obstacles, she breaks the pace and gaits. 

It is hard when we have a "regular" horse background to get the nuance of the gaited horse, we expect that feeling of gear change between the gaits, but it isn't like that. Her nose goes up and she is uncomfortable in that pace, work her where she feels relaxed. It is hard to work slower in that four beat, but build on it, it is worth it and it will speed up. 

Your riding is more that competent to get the job done. 

I have found the gait training in my walkers to be frustrating at times and a bit harder than a trotter. They either are trotting or they aren't. I am by no means an expert but have been where you are right now a few years ago.

Good luck!

Barbara


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, and I like this trainers clips YouTube - flatshodtrainer's Channel

You will notice on the clips where she is training, she is helping to establish a rhythm using her seat and contact. Some ain't so purty! I love the two of Vigors Vanguard, the one with the trainer and the one at the show. Definitly different riding. ($40K horse by the way)


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you look really good, your pretty solidly staying with your horse, and I like how your hands follow, but remain in exactly the same spot on the neck. The biggest problem I see is your eye level, you are constantly looking down at your horse, I think that is what is causing your slump inhibiting your lower back and seat from freely following your horse. Bareback will teach you how to truly feel your horse and stick with it, but the first step is not looking down at your horse and just feeling his motion.


----------

